# HP LJ 3380 won't scan



## LBo (Jul 29, 2007)

I recently purchased an HP LaserJet 3380 multifunction device for my home network. That day, the sales tech also sold me a DLink DPR 1260 print server to manage print jobs. The print, copy and fax functions are working properly, but the scanner does not. I receive a "not setup on pc" error message when pressing the "scan to" button on the printer control panel. HP tech support said scanner will only work if I purchased an HP JetDirect print server, but an HP rep that I saw in Best Buy today said I just need to reinstall the software. When I tried to do this, the install wizard could not recognize the device on the network -- even if I provided the IP address. Do I really need to drop more cash on another print server? Anyone got a work around for this?

Thanks!


----------



## punktalon (May 17, 2008)

LBo said:


> I recently purchased an HP LaserJet 3380 multifunction device for my home network. That day, the sales tech also sold me a DLink DPR 1260 print server to manage print jobs. The print, copy and fax functions are working properly, but the scanner does not. I receive a "not setup on pc" error message when pressing the "scan to" button on the printer control panel. HP tech support said scanner will only work if I purchased an HP JetDirect print server, but an HP rep that I saw in Best Buy today said I just need to reinstall the software. When I tried to do this, the install wizard could not recognize the device on the network -- even if I provided the IP address. Do I really need to drop more cash on another print server? Anyone got a work around for this?
> 
> Thanks!


I have definetely the same Problem. Do you know if there is a embedded Internal JetDirect thing in LJ 3380 ? or any progress on your issue ?


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

LBo, maybe you should print this page, take it back to Best Buy and discuss a refund. You're also going to find that network scanning support is generally poor to non-existent for many products.


----------



## LBo (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks, Chode, but the link took me to the DLink tech support home page. I'm assuming it said that the scanning function is not supported (of course). I don't scan docs that often, so I suppose I'll just deal. Thanks for the info.


----------

